# In-wall aquariums?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

It is a far-far-far-off plan for me to have in-walls aquariums alllll over my house ;-). However I know nothing about such endeavors. Have any of your pursued this type of project? Aside from the aquarium and equipment, is it very expensive to cut out the wall? Can many walls accomodate this intrusion?
Or is it cheaper or easier to just build the wall around the tank (ie between dining room and living room).

Anyone care to share thoughts / experiences?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well there would be no doubt that you are going to need to pay a contractor for the work. If its going to be custom then its going to cost alot of money. Your going to have to custom make a stand. Your going to want to have an area behind the tank to keep supplies and serve as a work area.

How big of a tank are we talking here?


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

It depends on a few thing for cost. Is it a load bearing wall? are you knowledgeable to do the building yourself? Can you refinish the walls once the tank is installed? Are you going to build the tanks yourself? Are the tanks going to be visible from both rooms adjoining the wall?

As to how many and which walls can be used it comes down to if it is a load bearing wall or not, and if it is possible to brace it enough to still remain sturdy. You would want a professional to figure these things out for you.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, let's say 100 gallons long and short (ie 5 feet long) or 100 gallons tallish (4 feet long).

Oh, I don't own the house or anything like that. I realize it is expensive I just want an idea. 1000$? 10,000$? etc


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i remember my lfs build one of those and basically like putting windows in except there is support on bottom and equiment in there and stuff like that.

offtopic: i rather have a wall of aquariums than have an aquarium in wall.


----------



## rba (Aug 25, 2006)

A friend bought a house with a tank in a room divider. Extra supports in the basement, storage cabinets underneath with plumbing, filters and water storage IN THE BASEMENT. He uses it as a terrarium now but initially used it as intended.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Well, let's say 100 gallons long and short (ie 5 feet long) or 100 gallons tallish (4 feet long).
> 
> Oh, I don't own the house or anything like that. I realize it is expensive I just want an idea. 1000$? 10,000$? etc


FW would probably cost around $12,000 (?)


----------

